# Leiurus quinquestriatus



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

This is said to be the most toxic scorpion in the world


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

That's a pretty sick lookin' scorpion!!
Do you own this scorpion?? does it take any certification to own/handle these scorpions?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

very nice!!

looks really healthy and well fed, well done!!

Hope you have yourself a good long pair of tweezers!!!


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

I have a set of 24" tweezers for my arachnids. And yes it is mine lol. I don't need any permits to keep 'em


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

why would you want one thats so dangerous? how is it any more fun to own than one you can handle?
it does look pretty cool though


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

WolfFish said:


> why would you want one thats so dangerous? how is it any more fun to own than one you can handle?
> it does look pretty cool though
> 
> 
> ...


Its the fact that it is the MOST toxic scorpion that makes it kick ass!
Nice scorp Brian!








Eden


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Nice! Ever feed it cool things?


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

I just like different species of scorpions. I'm not really attracted to certain species because of their toxicity as I am for their looks. There are several species that I would like to have but can't get. I may have to make a trip to N Africa or the Middle East someday lol


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Sorry just wanted to say that!

P.S. can i see a full tank shot?!


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

thats a cool looking scorpion


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

You can see my enclosure pics here

http://venomlist.proboards41.com/index.cgi...&num=1113792736


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey Bri... Cool to see you here too.









Nice scorps as always.


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

Hello Mettle!!!







Good to see you too


----------

